# Hezbollah claims victory!



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

Wouldn't know it.After Hezbollah gets the crap kicked out of them for over a month and beg and plead for a cease fire,then when Isreal is forced to stop whooping up on um,Hezbollah claims victory.Big mistake on Isreals part to give in to the pressure and cease fire. IMO


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Hezbollah won so why shouldn't they claim victory, our moronic admistration called off Isreal before they could do the job they were going to do.

Hezbollahs status due to Iranian relief aid money will be even better than it was before.

Watch what happens next the US will start throwing relief money at lebanon, which will probably end up financing a terrorist plot against us :eyeroll: and not change Lebanese opinion one bit in our favor.

The US does not have the stomach for war, we will now lose in Iraq.

Eventually a nuke will be used in America or England or Isreal because of our lack of willingness to kill civilains.

We have become politically correct fools, and lots of us will die because of it.
You might think I'm being unreasonable but think about it

Who exactly won the war in Lebanon between Israel and Hezbollah. Since no decisive military victory was reached, it is an interesting question. Israeli troops retreated when a cease-fire was reached.

President Bush claims that Israel won the war,* but that isn't supported by the facts. *

For instance:

Hezbollah was not destroyed. In our War On Terror, we proclaim as our objective to kill or bring to justice terrorists. :roll:

But Hezbollah is still in place, perhaps even stronger than ever. Strike One.

The threat was not neutralized. Does anyone really think U.N. Peacekeepers in Southern Lebanon are going to keep Hezbollah from lobbing missile rockets over the border in Israel? Nope. They aren't even allowed to fire their weapons! :eyeroll:

And the most embarrassing: the Israeli troops that were kidnapped have not been returned. This was supposedly what touched off the whole battle in the first place. *Israel got nothing back.*

*The evidence points to the fact that not only did Israel lose, but they lost big. Now they look weak in the eyes of the Islamic terrorist world. Hezbollah drove them out of Lebanon. *

But it didn't have to happen that way. Israel could have fought on, ignoring world opinion and completing their mission. But the Bush Administration reined them in. And since Israel relies on billions of dollars of American foreign aid, they complied. :******: :******:

The only bright side to all this is maybe once the cease-fire is broken (and it will be,) Israel will fire up the fighter jets and go finish the job


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The liberals on the coasts will be the first to die. Maybe their brains will begin to function then. Of course they will need conservatives for soldiers because they can only kill something that can't defend itself like an unborn child, --- oh, I'm sorry that might have made them feel bad. A fetus, is that better? It's easier to kill something if you don't give it human qualities like Bambi has.


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

One can not "Destroy Hezbollah" without going into Iran ...

We can all hide and watch ... but as I said on another thread ...

When that time comes, we want weaker threats on Israeli Boarders ...

Incremental steps like this accomplish that.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Not if hezbollah becomes stronger from this and they are the most organized relief in the area so they will remain popular with the locals.

We need to go after Iran now


----------



## pointer99 (Jan 16, 2004)

DecoyDummy said:


> One can not "Destroy Hezbollah" without going into Iran ...
> 
> We can all hide and watch ... but as I said on another thread ...
> 
> ...


Israel will take care of iran in due time......watch.....their nuclear program will be bombed back into the stone age. syria may take notice and stop arming these thugs and they will go back to throwing rocks. the sooner the better.

pointer


----------



## pointer99 (Jan 16, 2004)

Plainsman said:


> The liberals on the coasts will be the first to die. Maybe their brains will begin to function then. Of course they will need conservatives for soldiers because they can only kill something that can't defend itself like an unborn child, --- oh, I'm sorry that might have made them feel bad. A fetus, is that better? It's easier to kill something if you don't give it human qualities like Bambi has.


uhhuh


----------

